# Sleeping in food bowl now! Arggghh!



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

I just wrote yesterday that Stella sleeps in her wheel. Well I went on errands today and came home and found her fast asleep in her food bowl. Now my question is, do hedgies get up during the day to choose another sleep spot? I'm clueless!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It's another one of those "it depends on the hedgehog" things. Some will get up in the middle of the day for a quick snack while others will sleep the entire day. If she's still very young it could be that she got really hungry then very tired. She needs the food to keep growing and they'll spend 18 - 22 hours each day sleeping. Solution = sleep where you are! :lol:


----------



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

She's so cute it cracks me up!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

:lol: I think Stella has a HHC account and likes to see what she can do to mess with your head!


----------



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

Very true, I'm not quite used to her yet. She certainly makes me scratch my head!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ah, she is a character! Love it


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I demand a photo of this, btw. XD


----------



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

I know..I have to get some good pics of her and post them! :lol:


----------



## Debrakittaycatz (Mar 23, 2012)

Omg.. Same scenario as my hedgie too.. He keeps on sleeping in his food bowl.. Except that I use a food dish instead of a bowl.. Started this odd behavior recently too.. Even if he does sleep in his igloo, he kicks away his towel and sleeps on the surface of the container.. Spotted him today in his food dish, in his sleeping position, and eating at the same time :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

Mine does that too!


----------

